# Who said this?



## Poimen (May 15, 2008)

I think it was Bahnsen but I am not sure (please note this is a paraphrase not a quote):

We do not do apologetics to convert people but to shut the mouth of the unbeliever.


----------



## Zenas (May 15, 2008)

Bahnsen said it, but Calvin said something similar to that effect first. I think Bahnsen was paraphrasing Calvin because the substance of both quotes was essentially identical.


----------



## Guido's Brother (May 15, 2008)

Yes, it was Greg Bahnsen. I remember because I heard him say it in a speech once and then later e-mailed him about it, asking for a text to back it up. If memory serves, he replied that it was an implication of combining 1 Peter 3:15 ("Always be ready...) and Romans 1:20 ("so that they are without excuse).


----------



## danmpem (May 15, 2008)

Guido's Brother said:


> Yes, it was Greg Bahnsen. I remember because I heard him say it in a speech once and then later e-mailed him about it, asking for a text to back it up. If memory serves, he replied that it was an implication of combining 1 Peter 3:15 ("Always be ready...) and Romans 1:20 ("so that they are without excuse).


----------



## Zenas (May 15, 2008)

I agree with him and Calvin. Evangelism isn't to convert unbelievers, it's to preach the Word to the world. Apologetics isn't to convert unbelievers either, it's to leave them without an excuse for their unbelief and to encourage the saints.


----------

